# MISSING HAVANESE - Can anyone help??



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

One of the precious pups from my playdate has gone missing!! He go away from his Mom while she was getting ready to put his new tag on him. He is wearing a collar with is rabies tag but nothing else. 

Jasper is his name - lost in Flemington, NJ 
He is a newly adopted former mill dog, so very scared. 
Here is a picture of him from the playdate and I also will try to post here the missing dog papers. 
If anyone can help go look for him please email me (DO NOT PM ME) AT 
Lfrangione1 at comcast.net I will give you Brie's number if you cannot see it on the poster. 

Thanks to anyone that can help,


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is the poster"


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll cross post to groups I know. Good luck.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Sandi - trying to get the posters made and will be heading out later today to help search - lets hope we can make it a good Mother's Day for Brie and find her baby!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Praying that Jasper returns home safe and sound.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Oh my.......Jasper is in my thoughts and prayers !! I wish I was there to help you guys look for him.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Jasper is in my prayers for a safe and speedy return!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Please tell her to calll FindToto.com. I used them myself and within five minutes of the calls my baby was found. Holding him in my thoughts and prayers. Poor frightened baby.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and prayers that Jasper is found safe and returned home.:hug:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I cross posted on my Lowchen list and PWD list, hope that will help. Hoping for a speedy return!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Any good news yet?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks for cross posting guys! 
It will be almost 24 hours since Jasper has been missing. 

We were out searching today, but no luck yet. 
findtoto.com has been notified. K9Amber altert and Amos alert posted. 
HRI site is aware and posters have been spread.

We are praying that this sweet little boy is found soon and back in his MOmmy's arms.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I am praying for him. Because of his background, he's likely to run from anyone trying to help him. I'll send him calming vibes. I'll keep checking back. God bless him.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Just checking if there was good news. Praying for Jasper's safe return to his mom.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh no  I will keep Jasper in my thoughts and prayers and hope he is returned safely to his loving home. Poor Mommy and Baby


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh no, Laurie. Praying that Jasper will be found soon.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Praying for Jasper...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking to see if there was any news.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm praying for Jasper - poor little scared boy! Just wish there was something else I could do to help.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hope Jasper was just hiding and is found soon. Wish I was there to help look. <<<<Hugs to his mom>>>>


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thinking of Jasper and hope he is soon found..safe!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I keep coming back here, hoping to read he's been found, well and back with his mommy.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh no! I'm praying for little Jasper too.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I was so hoping to hear that Jasper was back home safely. I continue to pray for his safe return.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How terrible! I'm sure he's very frightened and lost. Hopefully, someone has picked him up by now and he's doing o.k., though not with his actual family. How sad to lose a dog. Mill dogs tend to run off very easily.  

I found a small dog last week and did everything I could to find his owners. It was very stressful. I kept thinking of all the Havs here that have gone missing ... Luckily, they were reunited once I got in touch with one of our shelters.

Positive vibes sent out for a quick recovery of sweet Jasper!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the well wishes but sadly No Jasper yet! 
Brie has been running all day dropping off posters to all the schools, churches, shelters and vets. She searched last night and this am again. 

We are all still praying that he will get hungry and come out to someone. The weather took a turn for the worse on SAt (the night he ran) and it has dropped to the low 30's - so we are all praying that he is hunkered down under a deck or something to stay warm!! 

I will relay to Brie all of your good wishes, as she really needs them. Thanks guys!!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Poor baby! I hope he is found and returned safely very soon!


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

This is heartbreaking. He is in my prayers...


----------



## Tino'sMammi (Apr 17, 2010)

pjewel said:


> I keep coming back here, hoping to read he's been found, well and back with his mommy.


Ditto. Saying some prayers for his safe return.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Adding our prayers for a safe return.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Love, Prayers and hopes coming your way, please keep us posted.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Not GREAT news - but GOOD news!

Brie got a call today that there was a sighting of Jasper on Sat. night on the complete opposite side of where we all searched. She saw him go one way, so that was the side we searched. Her and her kids and friends are searching and placing posters there tonight. GAbe, me and Brian searched there by car yesterday - but a more thorough search should help tonight.

Keep the prayers coming!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Still praying and sending calming vibes.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Still praying for his safe return


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sending prayers that they find Jasper safe and sound.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I hope you find him!! Sending good vibes so he finds his way back.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG. I hope you find him soon. Prayers going out to him.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh how sad for Jasper and his new family. I hope they find him safe and sound!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Dear Lord the poor mom must be frantic. Thoughts and prayers for a safe return for Jasper...


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

What a nightmare. I will certainly keep my fingers crossed for his safe return.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

How horrible! I can just imagine how she feels.
I hope and pray he is found soon.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Sending our thoughts and prayers for Jasper's safe return!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Some good news - I got a call last night that Jasper has been sighted!! The man who saw him did not see the poster that said do not chase, so of course he chased and Jasper has disappeared again - but we know he is alive!!! And within a mile from Mommy. 
Brie went out last night and will again this am and try to get him to come out. 

Keeping fingers crossed for today!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Fingers and paws crossed Laurie!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I was hoping to see some good news here this morning! Praying they find him today.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

I just saw this, I am praying that he is found safe and sound. He was such a little doll at your playdate, so scared but so beautiful. Brie just adored him, if anyone has the determination to find that little guy, it's her.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How awful!!  Poor baby has got to be hungry by now... I'll be praying for his safe return.

Does he respond to food/treats? Maybe that'd be the way to lure him..he's bound to be hungry...but its great news that he's been spotted.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Adopted a mill rescue*

Since I personally adopted a mill rescue I was terrified of her getting away, as I warned how prone they are to running away. Dori came from HALO and I was told stories of several that had gotten away -- both were found safely but they had offered a big reward. I think they both took about three days to get back.

I do know what Jasper's mom is going through, as a long time ago I lost a 10# little Lhasa Apso (who looked much more like Havanese than Lhasa). She was old and pretty blind and deaf -- not a good candidate for surviving . We were so lucky, she was found two days later in a little gulley by a golf course close to us. The last golfers of the day found her and remembered seeing the poster in the club house. Then I almost killed her trying to warm her up with a heating pad! She lived another year or so.

It is a very good thing Jasper has been sited, he should be getting very hungry and if they can just get him and his owner in the same area. Let's pray this is the day they connect.

The best to all involved,

Judy -- Dori and Jaime's mom


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Laurie, glad to hear that he was seen by somebody. Keeping my fingers crossed that he is found soon and returned to his mom. I can imagine how distressed she must be.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This is so nerve-wracking! PLEASE Jasper, go to someone who can help you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I keep checking this as well. Has it been considered using the live traps in the area he was sighted at?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Where was Jasper sited? Town/area? I will cross post again to my pet lists. Thanks and I am hoping for a great result


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I am praying hard for Jasper to be found!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I keep coming back here with great hope and just as great fear. I pray for that little guy. He just needs time to find out how wonderful life can be. Jasper, let them find you. Go home little buddy. They'll love you and take care of you, I promise. Sending warmth and calming vibes.

Please let today be the day.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

marjrc said:


> This is so nerve-wracking! PLEASE Jasper, go to someone who can help you!


Ditto! I keep coming back hoping for good news. The temperature has dropped suddenly for last 3-4 days. I just hope that he found some shelter somewhere to keep warm.

Sending earnest prayers that he be found soon.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Laurie, I'm sure it's already been mentioned to her, but just in case, has she thought of leaving a trail of dirty clothes items home from the area where she was spotted? socks and such? or isn't she that bonded yet to try and get back home. We are all just feeling so helpless and frightened. 

I too have cross posted and am sending all my prayers and good thoughts, hoping for good news this afternoon.

Beverly


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Checking in. Very reassuring to know he has been spotted and where. Prayers that today is the day Jasper is safely returned home.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Being spotted is a great start on being found, I'm so glad to hear it.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

also been lurking..hope for good news soon.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I too have been lurking, there are just no words. I hope he is found safe soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*JASPER IS HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I decided to go out this afternoon to help Brie look, one more time and bring Lexi with me to help out. 
Brie had a few sightings all day but he was still not coming to her or anyone.
As we set out for one last search, before the rain started Brie got a call from someone who caught him!!!!

We raced there and sure enough - there was Jasper - filthy and frightenened. What a sight to see - his Mommy holding and hugging him. We got him home and he ate some dinner & went into his crate for a safe rest.

Thanks to you all for your good wishes and prayers - they payed off!!!!!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank God. We are so thrilled with tears of happiness.


----------



## Tino'sMammi (Apr 17, 2010)

OMG, got chills. So happy for Brie, and especially Jasper!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Chills !!! So happy he was found and Jasper and Mom are reunited.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

YES!!!!! :amen::whoo:arty::becky::hug::cheer2::laugh:

I've been lurking as well. SOOOO happy to hear this!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

WEEEEHOOOO!!!!! Thank goodness...


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Don't you just love happy endings??? :whoo:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

WHEW! Very happy to hear this


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is wonderful, I am so for happy for all of you.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Yesssssss... so happy for you. :cheer2:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OH MY GOSH, OH MY GOSH YIPEEEEEE WAHOOOO!!!!! Can you all hear me screaming for joy!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

All right!!!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank goodness!!!! What a lucky boy (and a lucky pup-mommy too!)
So glad to hear he made it home safely.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

*YES!!!* What absolutely wonderful news!!! Happy for all involved!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Can't wait to share the news on my Lowchen and PWD lists! I am so happy for Jasper! Don't forget to post a photo once you relax a little!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am so thrilled. What a wonderful, HAPPY HAPPY ending! Jasper sleep tight with you mom tonight.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yippeee


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

i have been checking this post frequently in hopes of good news..

YIPEE!!!!!!

i bet someone has a few new grey hairs!! 
so happy for you!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just got home a little while ago and was checking my various sites. Saw the good news on FB first. Yay!! Thank goodness. Poor baby, poor mama. They both deserve a good night's sleep. 

Did she get the call from one of her signs? I know the relief you feel when you get that call. Sending cyber hugs to everyone.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:grouphug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeaaaa, wonderful news!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so happy to be reading good news. Glad he made it home safe. Did you give the person who caught him a big hug????


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*YEAH!!!!!!!*


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a relief - I'm sure Jasper (and mom) will sleep well tonight...


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

So glad to hear that Jasper is home safe & sound. What a heart stopping thought just knowing he was out there lost & alone.

Prayers have been answered.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Aw... I just love a happy ending. I can just imagine the relief and joy of his mom and everyone else who was searching knowing that he is safe again. I bet all will sleep well tonight.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:whoo: 
Thank goodness for his safe return.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank Heaven he is home!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I think we all love a happy ending or is it a new beginning? After this all other Jasper issues will seem like a walk in the park. This is wonderful news. So happy for Jasper's family.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

How wonderful Jasper is safe and home now with his family!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wonderful!! I woke up this morning worrying about him. I'm glad he's okay! :kiss:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank goodness!!!! I am so very relieved. :whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am so glad to hear Jasper was found! :grouphug:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

YOOOOHHOOOOO!!!

Nice way to start the day, with happy news. Hold him tight Brie!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeay!! I am so happy and am literally in tears! I am so happy Jasper is home safe and his mommy must be thrilled.  I LOVE happy endings :grouphug:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

thank goodness!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am so happy! I just happened on this thread today... I am so glad Jasper was found and now safe at home!


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats! We are so glad to hear that Jasper has been found!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my! I'm so glad I skipped to the end and saw he is found!! My heart went out to the family and I'm happy to hear the good news!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just catching up on this thread.......what a sad thing to lose Jasper,but what a nice treat to read he was found and is back enjoying the good life again with his adopted Mom.(((hugs)))


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

That made my night! I hate thinking of a pup scared out there in the world.
So glad he is home!!!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Just catching up again to see the WONDERFUL news. I can rest well tonight. The sweet pup is home safe and sound.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YES - his rescuer got a few big hugs and a reward!!! Jasper is coming to visit me today and I will try to get a nice picture of him with his Relieved Mommy!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie, where did they find him? How far was he from where he was lost?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi this is Brie -Jasper and I are visiting Laurie. I could not have done this without all of your prayers!! Everyone has been wonderful and I so appreciate all your thoughts. 
The Havanese Rescue has been so wonderful to us!! I never in a lifetime imagined how much they all have done for us! I have cried on how much love I felt fom all if you~
I am not good with words all I can say is thank you thank you thank you--for your love and prayers!!
Laurie her husband and son came so many times and even on Mothers day and helped to look for Jasper!1 Laurie has been my angel as all of you have

thanks again!!
Brie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I couldn't be happier for you. I so understand the pain of losing one of your babies and wondering if he's okay, if he's frightened, if you'll ever see him again. There is no better feeling than the moment you hear your baby is well and on his way back to your loving arms. It's at moments like that when you realize how truly wonderful people can be.

The power of prayer is astounding. Give Jasper an extra hug from me.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Just read through again to catch up and thrilled to hear the happy news!!!! Yay!!!!! I am so happy for Jasper and Brie! I know all of us would go to the ends of the earth looking for our fur babies. Our lab Barrett was lost one time for NINE days after getting spooked by a thunderstorm. You can never give up hope. And there are definitely angels out there who help to get your babies home. 

Thank you, Laurie, for sharing this and helping Brie.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great news. Hard to imagine what it would be like to lose your dog like this.


----------

